
How Airbnb Affects Home Prices and Rents - kylebarron
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-airbnb-affects-home-prices-and-rents-1508724361
======
fbonawiede
"Policies should try to stop the conversion of properties from long-term
rental units to short-term rental units."

Why?

